# Mountain viscachas



## starburst (Apr 4, 2008)

Not British wildlife, but wildlife never-the-less. I saw this guys when I was working at an observatory in the Atacama desert in Chile last week. They are mountain viscachas, larger relatives of the chinchilla.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## starburst (Apr 4, 2008)

It was amazing, they just weren't scared of humans. I guess there is no threat to them up on that mountain, other than from the condor I saw one afternoon.


----------



## Rojugi (Jan 25, 2011)

squeee! they look like little Totoros


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

starburst said:


> It was amazing, they just weren't scared of humans. I guess there is no threat to them up on that mountain, *other than from the condor I saw one afternoon*.


Now you're just showing off!! :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow!! Love it!!! Is it bad that I wanna squeeze it?? :whistling2:


----------



## starburst (Apr 4, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Wow!! Love it!!! Is it bad that I wanna squeeze it?? :whistling2:


Not at all, they look so cuddly :flrt: They were so cute- they hop about a bit like rabbits.


----------

